# Verbindung mit Access 2007 Datenbank herstellen



## Angry Onion (3. Apr 2014)

Hallo, ich arbeite zum ersten mal mit Datenbanken und kann keine Verbindung zu einer Acces-Datenbank (.accdb) herstellen.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
          //Abfrage definieren
          String query = "SELECT * FROM adressen;";
          //Verbindung herstellen
          Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
          Connection con=DriverManager.getConnection( "jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb, *.accdb)};DBQ=D:/NeurechnerLogistik.accdb;");
        System.out.println("Connection Successful ");
	            
	            con.close();
	        } catch(Exception e) {
	            e.printStackTrace();
	        }
    }
```

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:



> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver



Google brachte mich nicht weiter, habe lediglich gelesen, dass das so nicht mehr mit dem JDK 8 funktioniert, stimmt das?

Danke im Voraus, 
Yannic


----------



## Angry Onion (4. Apr 2014)

Ich kann überhaupt keine Treiber laden.
Habe eben versucht den Treiber vom MySQL/J-Connector zu laden und es kam die selbe Fehlermeldung:


```
package datenbankzugriff;

import java.beans.Statement;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.*;
import java.sql.SQLException;

public class DatenbankZugriff {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            //Treiber laden  
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
          
	} catch(Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
	}
    }
    
}
```

Bei dem Code kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:



> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:372)
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:361)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> ...



Ich benutze Java JDK 8 auf einem 32-bit System.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

